# circular rainbow? wierd.



## rhinoryan (Jan 31, 2010)

i've never seen this before, its not lens flare, it looked exactly like  this when i wasn't looking thru the camera...... was raining very  heavily then it stopped and my flatmate went outside to have a look then  came back in and told me to bring my camera outside..... has anyone  here seen this before? the rainbow was actually alot brighter then it is  in this pic.....


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jan 31, 2010)

Sometime last fall my wife's aunt took a photo like this as well, not as good as yours though.  I haven't seen one myself but apparently they happen occasionally.  Nice capture.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 31, 2010)

Halo ?


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2010)

He's got a halo in that shot for certain, but the rainclouds around the sun have also given that really localised rainbow effect which almost goes all the way round as well!


----------



## rhinoryan (Jan 31, 2010)

a halo huh....... i like the sound of that.
i captured a halo! hahahaha


----------



## Unspoiled (Jan 31, 2010)

I have always been told they are "sun dogs"  which look like they go hand in hand.  

Pretty neat to see.  I have actually seen them with arc rainbows coming off of them too.


----------



## Gunngee (Jan 31, 2010)

Neat shot. It almost looks like a giant eye looking at you.


----------



## melrose09 (Jan 31, 2010)

Unspoiled said:


> I have always been told they are "sun dogs"  which look like they go hand in hand.
> 
> Pretty neat to see.  I have actually seen them with arc rainbows coming off of them too.



That's what I've always heard them called, too.  It's pretty rare to see a full one, but you see sections pretty frequently.  I've never seen what your talking about Unspoiled, but it sounds AWESOME!  Nature is cool


----------



## Dwig (Jan 31, 2010)

Actually is a "halo", in particular its probably as "22 degree halo", and not a "sun dog". A halo is a circular rainbow-like bright ring. Sun dogs are a pair of bright spots appearing on either side of the sun. Check out:

22Â° halo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sun dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## themedicine (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought all rainbows were complete circles. anyways, awesome capture.
I got this one night, was pretty cool. There was a rainbow just out of frame too, never seen a rainbow at night before, but sure nuff, there it was ever so faint in the distance.


----------

